# CO bike season question



## drumguy_01 (Dec 13, 2011)

How long is the typical biking season in Colorado? I realize it's different for everyone based on temperature limits and equipment....but for basic road riding (skinny tires) how long is the typical season in & around Denver?

Thanks


----------



## drumguy_01 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## COKid (Feb 12, 2009)

Alot of people ride year round but for the most part January and February get good midday sun but obvioulsy contending with snow, March is the snowiest month, rainy in April/May, June gets nicer with less rain but windy in the afternoon, July/August is hot with afternoon showers around 3-4ish, September is hot, October is nice as it cools down with snow potential, Novermber is alot cooler and more snow, December is cold.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

I'd say it's about 7 months long. I don't often ride in temps below 40 degrees. As such, my riding season generally starts in late April and ends in early November. A rough way of putting this is to say it follows DST.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

I try to commute year 'round, but this past February saw me log less than 100 miles that month due to ice/snow. With studded tires I could have done it, but in retrospect, the break was good. Temp-wise, I generally don't go out if it's below 25f.


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

I was putting in 50 to 100 miles all winter with the exception of a 2 week period in January and another in December or Feb? Can't remember.
Only thing that keeps me home is ice on the shoulder. Luckily we had a very dry winter (lucky for cycling at least).


----------



## scott h (Apr 26, 2008)

All year long.


----------



## indianhillsted (Apr 28, 2002)

scott h said:


> All year long.


Indeed

And when it's not, you go skiing


----------



## RB Mike (Feb 23, 2011)

COKid said:


> January and February...contending with snow, March is the snowiest month, rainy in April/May, June...windy in the afternoon, July/August is hot with afternoon showers around 3-4ish, September is hot, October...snow potential, Novermber is alot cooler and more snow, December is cold.


This message brought to you by the California Tourism Board


----------



## bikeguy0 (Sep 23, 2007)

RB Mike said:


> This message brought to you by the California Tourism Board


Ha!! Buy all the right clothing and buy a cross bike. I ride year round, have a cx bike as well as road, mountain, etc. Get booties, fenders, learn to love embrocation, buy really great gloves. 

I used to hate riding in the cold but once I got all the right clothing and fenders I rode in 4-6 inches of snow, 20 degree weather, etc. It actually starts to get fun and you're really proud of yourself that you went outside while other people are just taking the day off.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I've ridden every month of the year for the last several years without much bother. The only year I can remember not being able to ride in the Winter was 4 or 5 years ago when it snowed every week for 6 or 7 weeks in a row. The snow never had a chance to get off the roads that winter. Otherwise I ride a single speed in the off season with regular road tires. Sometimes in Winter you have some of the best cycling days. You only see a few other folks out riding, but we all have smiles on our faces.


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

I stopped riding the first couple weeks of November last year, and started again the First week of march this year. It wasn't so much the cold as road conditions that kept me inside through most of Nov, Dec, Jan, Feb.


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

CX bikes and boulder dirt roads = all year round


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

Keep on mind also that every year in Colorado is different. Last year we had snow in the mountains till June. This year we were on dry trails in early April.like bike guy said, Buy the clothes and be ready for anything at anytime, cause you can't change the weather but you can change your clothes and ride.


----------

